# Weird looking long haired curly mousie



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe I'm just not used to seeing long haired meeces molting, if that's what this is, but right now this little boy appears to have short hair on the front and long hair on the back. And I do see curly whiskers on this one.


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

My God! What a sweetie!!!!
I can se some curls in the coat too. But i don't look like texel at all... It have to be some other rex gene with longhair or angora combo


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen this type of coat before. On angora mice. Coincidently, on only bucks too.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, that's not unexpected, I've had angoras before. Do you think it'll still look curly when he's older. He's about eight weeks right now.

I'm glad to see that that his eyes aren't all irritated looking like on some of the other curly meeces I've produced.

I am still pretty ignorant about the different types or curls on mousies. Anybody got pix they can show me that would clear up my lack of info? Like, what is the difference between rex and texel. Is one long hair and the other short hair?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It's usually less curly as they mature. But boys keep the coat better than girls, because of hormone fluctuations that the males just don't have. I'm trying to find those floofy boys, I have pictures of them around here somewhere. . .


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They look like their butts exploded! LOL!

These are owned by m137b (forum handle) , who lives in Maryland, I believe.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I can see the sameness very well.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

What little _darlings_! I want these in england


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Long haired Male syrian hamsters have a 'skirt' like that!

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I really do like it; it's cute and odd and a bit funny. :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's the wierdo again and his brother who has a similar coat. the long stuff is mostly confined to his hind end.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

They look like they have little hair skirts on


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I know! lol I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## CatWoman (Jun 19, 2010)

Aww.. they're little mousie mullets! "Business in the front, party in the back." :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

CatWoman said:


> Aww.. they're little mousie mullets! "Business in the front, party in the back." :lol:


 hahahahah best post ever =] made me laugh :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Last night I noticed a third in the boys from that litter off Nadia and Nibbles with long hair, this time just right around his tail with a few wisps from under the front legs. When I was putting him back after taking these pix I noticed yet another, and tried to get his pic too, but my camera batteries were shot and I didn't have spares on hand. Here's the third of them, and I'll get pix of the fourth tonight.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Well whatever it is that causes it, they look mega cute :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

Here's Weirdo #4:



And here's all four together:



#4 already shows signs of ear problems which is not surprising to me. He seems to have the curliest coat of the four. Eye and ear problems are the main reason I have never purposely bred for curly coats.


----------

